# Marine Toilet Again.......!!!



## Adewatson (Sep 2, 2011)

My wife and I have now spent 2 months shaking down our new to us Ecovip 2.1tw. 

It seems really well put together but does have just one niggle, a small leak from the marine toilet. 

The leak is from the slide valve between the toilet tank and the lower holding tank. 

I know this has been asked before but I don't think it was answered, does anyone have any idea how I access this valve?

I have poked and prodded and really can't see how I can get to it.....

Can anyone show me the light?

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Regards

Adrian


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Adrian,

Did you get your leak fixed?


----------



## setchhymer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi
Have you sorted this ? I had the same problem on my ecovip 100 and after much head scratching made a very good fix.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

6 screws, new seal ring, sorted.

Kev.


----------



## leetori (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Kev
Can you tell me where the 6 screws are? The valve looks well hidden away on the 200i.

Cheers


----------

